
Ask HN: Do you shut down your service in the EU due to Article 13 upload filter? - throwaway1500
What do you think about article 11-13? 
Does it lead to censoship?
How is your service affected by this new copyright directive?
======
throwaway1500
I am asking since twitch announced that it might be forced to "shutdown" its
service in the European Union due to the new copyright reform(article 13)
which most likely passes later this month.[1]

[1] www.twitch.tv/videos/392340867?t=04m04s

------
coppolaemilio
If it pass I will have to close my small podcast hosting services just to
avoid any legal issues.

